# Should Tony Abbott Be Forced To Resign?



## chops_a_must (31 October 2007)

> *Abbott ends tough day with 'bull****' rebuke*
> 
> Federal Health Minister Tony Abbott has been caught swearing at his Labor opponent Nicola Roxon.
> 
> ...




You can also view a video of the slur via the link above.

Well, the question is simple. Should Tony Abbott be forced to resign as minister for Health and Ageing, if the Coalition do or do not win office again?

On what has been a disastrous day for him, albeit self inflicted, Abbott managed to cap it off with a totally inappropriate and abusive comment towards his counterpart.

This follows recent admissions, and evidence of his total incompetence as a minister. These include admitting that federal funding of the health system to be decreasing in comparison to the states over the last 11 years. More recently, the fiasco with the Tasmanian hospital takeover; slanderous remarks towards Bernie Banton, the asbestosis campaigner. And of course, nearly not turning up to the Health debate.

This especially, demonstrates the total contempt with which Abbott treats the voting public, and of course the seriousness (or lack thereof) in which he regards his job. All from a good Christian man... apparently.

So is it time for him to go?

I'd say with the total inappropriateness of his actions, behaviour of the lowest order, especially as a minister, plus his attitude towards his role, the answer should be a resounding yes.


----------



## Stan 101 (31 October 2007)

For today's actions? No... Haven't you ever had a bad day and said things you wished you didn't and acted in a way you shouldn't?

For his history in parliament, we will all know soon enough if people want him.




cheers,


----------



## Duckman#72 (31 October 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> So is it time for him to go?
> 
> I'd say with the total inappropriateness of his actions, behaviour of the lowest order, especially as a minister, plus his attitude towards his role, the answer should be a resounding yes.




Get real Chops !!!!

If we start getting politicans to resign on the basis of inappropriate actions, behaviour of the lowest order and poor attitude we'd have half of them cleared out.  

If you want to dump a minister/shadow minister for poor performance over the past 6 months - try Turnbull and Garrett. I thought Turnbull was bad but Garrett has single handedly put the spring back in to the Coalition step. They are both finding the step up in grade very difficult. Kudos to Howard for finding and exposing the weakness in the climate change fraudsters.

Duckman


----------



## roland (31 October 2007)

I have noticed that there is certainly a shift towards arrogance amonst our Liberal leaders, and it is not helping their cause for re-election. It is interesting to see how often Mr Abbott likes to talk out of portfolio and is often question by the media to present comments on parts of the Government that he probably shouldn't.

The performance of a lot of our politicians on both sides of the fence is very disappointing, I've seen used cars sales people do a better job on the spin jobs.

Labour have an easy job of bagging the Liberals for current and future problems and situations because they have nothing to answer for. The Liberals are blessed with a mining boom that have filled government coffers full of cash.

Funny how Howard and Costello take full credit for the RIO's, BHP's and others good fortunes.

We are in vote grabbing stage, where promises and future spending sprees abound - a billion here, a billion there, my billion plus another billion on top of yours. It is so tiring.

I don't care who gets into Government, it's not going to make a lot of difference to me. I'll just sit here and buy on red, sell on green, hold on amber - the silly worm won't stop me from making a buck


----------



## CanOz (31 October 2007)

Wheres the option for "could not give a toss"?


----------



## shinobi346 (31 October 2007)

What he said was a bit rough but he used it in context so no, he shouldnt. Personally I think the behaviour of some politicians during question time to be much worse than Tony Abbot's choice of words today and they've still holding their jobs.


----------



## imajica (31 October 2007)

The man is a genetic/industrial hybrid - a tawny frogmouth crossed with a wingnut! He is a repulsive hypocrite - as slimy as you can get - although I must say, all politicians are tarnished with the same brush. All they do is mindlessly recite party rhetoric - it used to be interesting when there was some sort of ideological division between the two parties !


----------



## 1234 (31 October 2007)

I would have said more than that too her!!.

Good on him for restraining himself.

We need more honesty.


----------



## arminius (31 October 2007)

today wasnt much, but he should resign for being tony abbott. he is an A grade twit.


----------



## weird (31 October 2007)

lol, well to all the negative posters, I say that is all bullsh1t ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tony_Abbott

"In July 2007 Abbot gained attention after swearing once on a national TV interview and repeating the phrase when asked about the incident by journalists the next day. After renewed controversy over John Howard's alleged broken promise to hand over the Liberal leadership position to Peter Costello, Abbot said to an interview: "not to put too fine a point on it, **** happens, Tony." When asked if he regretted it he smiled and repeated "**** happens", garnering some laughs from the journalists"


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 October 2007)

resign? - why?
I reckon he'll get his chance (and soon) to learn some humility


----------



## weird (31 October 2007)

Perhaps we all will, if I understand your post.


----------



## hangseng (31 October 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> You can also view a video of the slur via the link above.
> 
> Well, the question is simple. Should Tony Abbott be forced to resign as minister for Health and Ageing, if the Coalition do or do not win office again?
> 
> ...




After watching Rudds recent public gaff (and he is supposed to be our next PM), it seems interesting you focus on something like this.

Rudd without a scripted cheat sheet is lost and he has publicly demonstrated this. A leader he is not.


----------



## Flying Fish (31 October 2007)

Who cares. They are all twits, on both sides. The amount of money spent trying to better there causes is a joke. I see signs posted on the street, tv adverts, websites letters in the mails. SHOOT the lot of em and all the jokers that make money out of elections.


----------



## chops_a_must (31 October 2007)

hangseng said:


> After watching Rudds recent public gaff (and he is supposed to be our next PM), it seems interesting you focus on something like this.



And what gaff was that?


----------



## MS+Tradesim (31 October 2007)

While I have no special like for Abbott, personally I would trust and respect LESS a man who gets drunk overseas and ends up in a strip club....yet it appears everyone wants him to be PM. This country is headed for a disaster.


----------



## Scuba (31 October 2007)

Flying Fish said:


> Who cares. They are all twits, on both sides. The amount of money spent trying to better there causes is a joke. I see signs posted on the street, tv adverts, websites letters in the mails. SHOOT the lot of em and all the jokers that make money out of elections.



Agreed, or like a farmer mate of mine says, "Ya wouldn't feed em'would ya?"

Mind you, I can't help but say the words Brendan, Nelson, Superhornet and billions


----------



## hangseng (31 October 2007)

MS+Tradesim said:


> While I have no special like for Abbott, personally I would trust and respect LESS a man who gets drunk overseas and ends up in a strip club....yet it appears everyone wants him to be PM. This country is headed for a disaster.




Oh so true, I agree wholeheartedly.

Rudd without a script to read from is lost, completely floundered.


----------



## weird (31 October 2007)

Gaff ?  I thought Rudd just annouced the highest results from public opinion polls ... sort of like Australian Idol results except the singers are replaced by policy or current stance on something ...


----------



## Scuba (31 October 2007)

MS+Tradesim said:


> While I have no special like for Abbott, personally I would trust and respect LESS a man who gets drunk overseas and ends up in a strip club....yet it appears everyone wants him to be PM. This country is headed for a disaster.



Obviously you can't remember Malcolm Fraser's trouser incident... As for strip clubs, look at the guy, can you spell dweeb? He more than likely did call his wife and say that he felt really hung-over, vaguely recalled being in a strip club and went off to church directly after the call and said 25 Hail Marys!
When was the last time we had a P.M. who was at least bi-lingual?


----------



## hangseng (31 October 2007)

weird said:


> Gaff ?  I thought Rudd just annouced the highest results from public opinion polls ... sort of like Australian Idol results except the singers are replaced by policy or current stance on something ...




Says a lot for the polls!

People have short memories, why didn't labour do all they are promising now when they were in for so long?

Get prepared for 17% rates.


----------



## Julia (31 October 2007)

Whilst I find Tony Abbott a singularly unappealing individual, to suggest he should resign on the basis of today's, umm, misadventures, is simply ridiculous.

I have considerable trouble in imagining Ms Roxon in the important Health portfolio, but did think she capitalised on his non- appearance today with skill and humour.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (31 October 2007)

WTH has Malcolm Fraser got to do with it? Last I checked he's not trying to be PM this election. I certainly won't be voting for Labor and there's not much choice. We need a new viable third option -  balanced, progressive,  economically responsible and prepared to implement policy for the big issues.


----------



## Scuba (31 October 2007)

hangseng said:


> Says a lot for the polls!
> 
> People have short memories, why didn't labour do all they are promising now when they were in for so long?
> 
> Get prepared for 17% rates.




Hangseng, whilst I find alot of your posts interesting...

Short memories? 17% rates? How about the %21 rates under Howard the Treasurer?


----------



## Boggo (31 October 2007)

MS+Tradesim said:


> While I have no special like for Abbott, personally I would trust and respect LESS a man who gets drunk overseas and ends up in a strip club....yet it appears everyone wants him to be PM. This country is headed for a disaster.




Decision time... which is the biggest offence.
An Aussie who goes to a strip club and downs a few beers or one who sends our troops overseas looking for non-existing weapons of mass destruction.

I am not taking sides here but if it was a starting point as to which is most un-Australian.... well you would'nt really need to be employed by NASA to work out who is the massager  , although if you could'nt work it out maybe you are employed by NASA


----------



## weird (31 October 2007)

Scuba said:


> When was the last time we had a P.M. who was at least bi-lingual?




Bi-lingual? I would personally be more impressed by a PM who said he actually didn't skip through all the poetry parts when reading The Lord of the Rings. Heck I couldn't do that !

Bi-lingual ... that's nice.  Running all the facets of our country without having to check an opinion poll before parting his hair, that is even better.


----------



## Scuba (31 October 2007)

Wierd, can you define "poerty" parts please?:


----------



## weird (31 October 2007)

http://www.cep.unt.edu/songs/tolkien.html

Thank goodness for editing


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 October 2007)

weird said:


> Perhaps we all will, if I understand your post.



and if I understand your post weird - you condone telling a man (and a dying man at that) that he's pulling a stunt when he requests govt assistance in getting medication for people like him. 

thought for the day m8 - "never apologise - your true friends don't need it, and the rest won't believe you anyway". 

imo, abbott will be a much nicer person after some time in opposition. 



> I don't mind that because I'm a politician and I can take it," he said.



perhaps if you were a politician with asbestos-related terminal illness, then you would learn some manners as well  

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/10/31/2076645.htm


> Abbott apologises to asbestos campaigner
> Posted Wed Oct 31, 2007 9:34am AEDT
> Tony Abbott says he phoned Bernie Banton this morning and apologised.
> 
> ...



http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/10/31/2076505.htm


> Apologise to asbestos campaigner, Abbott told
> Posted Wed Oct 31, 2007 7:23am AEDT
> The Federal Opposition is demanding that Health Minister Tony Abbott publicly apologise for not meeting with noted asbestos campaigner Bernie Banton yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## CanOz (31 October 2007)

arminius said:


> today wasnt much, but he should resign for being tony abbott. he is an A grade twit.




Now that i agree with! 

Why do politicians always look and act like politicans?

It must be a certain breed that is attracted to this career?

Cheers,


----------



## hangseng (31 October 2007)

Scuba said:


> Hangseng, whilst I find alot of your posts interesting...
> 
> Short memories? 17% rates? How about the %21 rates under Howard the Treasurer?




Point taken but you refer to the then bank bill rate.
"Australia's interest rates reached a record 22 per cent when John Howard was treasurer.
Reality: There are many interest rates. The one that hit 22 per cent in Howard's time as treasurer was the 90-day bank bill rate. That is not set by the Reserve Bank, and is not paid by consumers.
The main interest rates Australians pay are mortgage rates. They peaked in 1982 at 13.5 per cent — well below the 17 per cent they reached under Labor seven years later."
http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/articles/2007/10/21/1192940936609.html

What have we had since JH has been PM and a Costello as treasurer for the last 3 elections? Low rates, lowest since deregulation not even close to those rates.

I truly am concerned that this could end up in the hands of a bunch of unionists with no idea and learning on the run.


----------



## Scuba (31 October 2007)

:topic 

Way away, but I remembered driving through Northants on my way somewhere listening to someone on the Beeb rattling on about how the area I was driving through was his inspiration for Midddle Earth many years before...


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 October 2007)

weird
tell me please
you'd say that bernie banton was a master actor yes ? - in playing for the sympathy vote ??


----------



## weird (31 October 2007)

"I've said I'm sorry, he accepted that apology, and he very graciously said he was sorry for exploding," he added.

He said he was sorry, and he received forgiveness ... sounds like something others should practice on both sides of the equation more often. Great article of showing a message of repentance and forgiveness.


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 October 2007)

weird said:


> "I've said I'm sorry, he accepted that apology, and he very graciously said he was sorry for exploding," he added.
> 
> He said he was sorry, and he received forgiveness ... sounds like something others should practice on both sides of the equation more often. Great article of showing a message of repentance and forgiveness.



weird 

I much prefer "lead us not into temptation"

than

"forgive us our trespasses" 

(at least on such matters as calling dying people political stuntsmen
but hey - if that sits ok with your code of ethics - then good luck to you - )


----------



## weird (31 October 2007)

"Father, forgive me,
for I know so often what I do,
if not before,
or during my offence,
then most certainly thereafter."

- Ted Burge


----------



## Scuba (31 October 2007)

hangseng said:


> Point taken but you refer to the then bank bill rate.
> "Australia's interest rates reached a record 22 per cent when John Howard was treasurer.
> Reality: There are many interest rates. The one that hit 22 per cent in Howard's time as treasurer was the 90-day bank bill rate. That is not set by the Reserve Bank, and is not paid by consumers.
> The main interest rates Australians pay are mortgage rates. They peaked in 1982 at 13.5 per cent ”” well below the 17 per cent they reached under Labor seven years later."
> ...



Just as I quoted you, you edited(?) a sI had a whole lot more stuff to reply to... OK on the rates, I needed more info anyway...

Main thing though... "What have we had since JH has been PM and a Costello as treasurer for the last 3 elections?" 
1     War against terror (How do you delineate terror?)
2     Thousands dead in Iraq, where are the weapons and terrorists who bombed the WTC?
3      $6.6 BILLION contract to buy aircraft that don't match those they are intended to replace...
4      A bill for the Navy's Kaman Seasprites
5      Alexander Downer
6      A distinct lack of government support into renewable energy research (until the election was announced)
Could keep adding to the list but need to sleep at some point...

We have a population around 20 Million, do you really think anyone on the planet could hold our economy up while the rest of the 6 Billion inhabitants of this earth are experiencing a downturn?

C'mon HS, I've read your brilliance...


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 October 2007)

weird said:


> "Father, forgive me,
> for I know so often what I do,
> if not before,
> or during my offence,
> ...




"may neither you, weird, nor Tony Abbott, ever be inflicted with an asbestos related disease"

- 2020

(PS - doesn't matter for me - asbestos can take the fires of hell )


----------



## kivvygosh (1 November 2007)

> where are the weapons and terrorists who bombed the WTC?



The weapons were planes and the terrorists were inside them.


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 November 2007)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=171157&highlight=abbott#post171157



> Tuckey's offence, as outlined in Parliament, was to write several letters on his ministerial letterhead to the South Australian Police Minister. He was asking for leniency on his son's $193 expiation notice, incurred for driving a truckload of seedlings for long distances without a logbook.
> 
> *Prime Minister John Howard has not used his ministerial code of conduct to sack a minister since 1997.* He said that, while Tuckey was "foolish" to use the letterhead, he would not be sacked.
> 
> Leader of the House *Tony Abbott went further. "He is a man who quite rightly fights for the things he believes in *and if, from time to time, this minister goes over the top in a cause in which he believes, that is his nature, that is the nature of the man, *that is the way this fine Australian operates," *Abbott told Parliament.


----------



## Scuba (1 November 2007)

kivvygosh said:


> The weapons were planes and the terrorists were inside them.



Oh, and they made a pact over a few Birrels that no-one else was aware of? More diversion from another one of the reasons given for invasion...


----------



## josh_in_a_box (1 November 2007)

OT fact of the day: i went to the same school as Tony Abbott! many many years later thou.

forced to resign for swearing? your dreaming.
should politicans resign if they drink alcohol too?


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 November 2007)

Clarke and Dawe: divine guidance

spiritual guidance on matters of this importance, and this sensitivity...
independence of thought for instance - how to eliminate that !!


----------



## Rafa (1 November 2007)

i voted no... he was having a real bad day... but having said that... much rather he get voted out 

abott, downer, nelson, pyne, mcfarlane, hockey and Andrews signify everything wrong with the present govt.... simply incompetent... but looking at their attitude, you wouldn't know it.

it no wonder howard is still PM... their depth is amazingly shallow considering they are the incumbent... (you'd expect that with the opposition).

I can see why turnbull thinks he has a great chance of taking the leadership... once you go past howard and costello (and costello is not popular with the voters)... whose left?


----------



## Brujo (1 November 2007)

Can anyone seriously tell me they are willing to put up with Kath Day-Gillard and Sneering Swan for 3 years???  Just keeping them off TV screens should be plenty of incentive to keep Labor out.


----------



## Scuba (1 November 2007)

Brujo said:


> Can anyone seriously tell me they are willing to put up with Kath Day-Gillard and Sneering Swan for 3 years???  Just keeping them off TV screens should be plenty of incentive to keep Labor out.




More coalition name calling, fright inducement....
11 years is far too long, past the use-by date. Next please, just not the Abbot and Costello show, we don't want Australia to become more of a laughing stock than it is with the current "cream of the crop" the likes of Nelson. Did you watch 4 corners last night?


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 November 2007)

Bernie Banton also scored over Hockey 
- who also apologised.

Its just that

a) Bernie Banton was Aussie of the year
and
b) these comments by Abbott and Hockey etc (for which they have been forced to apologise) are - on first impression anyway - carefully thought out responses eg 
"the man is note pure of heart" (Abbott)
"unions are not relevant" (Hockey)
etc .

They are not impulsive snipes under media duress....


> http://castlehill.yourguide.com.au/...scores-point-as-hockey-backs-off/1073438.html
> Banton scores point as Hockey backs off
> By Col Allison
> .....Meanwhile, Andrew West, writing in the SMH reported *that as West Pennant Hills resident Bernie Banton was being wheeled into Concord Hospital last week to have his lungs drained, the mesothelioma sufferer who led the fight for compensation for victims of the James Hardie asbestos scandal had scathing words for the federal Workplace Relations Minister, Joe Hockey.
> ...


----------



## arminius (1 November 2007)

how long have we had this government? 

20 odd days before an election they realise that 'hey, we dont have enough doctors or nurses! we better train some!'

give me a effin break. these blokes are incompetent.

all of the rubbish the libs put out there, scaremongering etc, is to stir debate in that area so the electorate (thats us) dont sit back and reflect on things a bit. 

after everything that has happened, some of us cant get passed 17% rates in the height of a global recession. 

their tactic has worked a treat.


----------



## moXJO (1 November 2007)

arminius said:


> how long have we had this government?
> 
> 20 odd days before an election they realise that 'hey, we dont have enough doctors or nurses! we better train some!'
> 
> ...




Labor looking over libs shoulder and copying all their policies is the real worry. For small business it’s the unfair dismissal laws and unions, the list goes on. Its real concerns for most not your simplified version. I like Rudd but there’s not much substance in their policies atm they keep changing to what the libs were suggesting months ago (think land release).

As for Tony Abbott looked liked the mother of all bad days.


----------



## Scuba (1 November 2007)

moXJO said:


> Labor looking over libs shoulder and copying all their policies is the real worry. For small business it’s the unfair dismissal laws and unions, the list goes on. Its real concerns for most not your simplified version. I like Rudd but there’s not much substance in their policies atm they keep changing to what the libs were suggesting months ago (think land release).
> 
> As for Tony Abbott looked liked the mother of all bad days.




Like the defence policy, climate change, Kyoto, I.R., out of pocket schooling rebates?
It is a bit Vanilla, but the coalition's hip pocket buy the voter tactics may have worked before so why remove %90 of the difference in the tax area? Then voting will be based on other issues, not just the extra money voters who "have never been better off" are really in need of...


----------



## greggy (1 November 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> You can also view a video of the slur via the link above.
> 
> Well, the question is simple. Should Tony Abbott be forced to resign as minister for Health and Ageing, if the Coalition do or do not win office again?
> 
> ...



Tony Abbott has definitely had a few bad days.  He constantly refers to his strong religious faith, but looks to have clearly lost the plot.  Offensive remarks and being late to a debate doesn't go down well in the eyes of voters.  If Howard somehow wins the election, I would remove him as the Health Minister and let someone else have a go at fixing the problems within his portfolio.


----------



## Prospector (1 November 2007)

What for?  Actually, he seems like one of the most normal people in politics.  Not that that means anything.

Let me say I admire Mr Banton and feel desperate for his, and other asbestosis sufferers' plight.

I understood that Mr Banton did not have an appointment with Abbott; his office found out about him coming in on the Friday before.  Was it reasonable to expect Abbott to change other appointments in what must be his busiest period to accommodate someone who was arriving without one?  And the media was there ready and waiting knowing there wasn't a confirmed appointment.  OK, Abbott went too far with his accusations, but the timing was rather coincidental to the campaign.

As for being late for the debate, well, big deal, who cares.  Maybe the media just get antsy when others dont give them the number one priority.


----------



## Brujo (1 November 2007)

Scuba said:


> More coalition name calling, fright inducement....
> 11 years is far too long, past the use-by date. Next please, just not the Abbot and Costello show, we don't want Australia to become more of a laughing stock than it is with the current "cream of the crop" the likes of Nelson. Did you watch 4 corners last night?




Laughing stock to who?

The scare campaign is well-warranted.  Can you honestly tell me having someone like Wayne Swan in charge of the economy is not scary?  The guy's solution to rising grocery prices is to advise people to "shop around" and "look for the specials".  And Gillard is a mirror-image to Rudd.....so wrapped up in their own pious-ness and good-ness that nothing solid comes out of their mouths but utter crap.   

And someone like Bill Shorten getting into Parliament?   Took full advantage of two guys trapped in a dreadful situation, and people don't see this guy for the cheap opportunist that he is?

Rudd, the liar, the finger pointer, the champion of "working families".   Looking for his $4m holiday house on the Gold Coast.  How would he know what "working families" are up against?

God help us.

These guys don't have any answers.    We'll stumble along okay for a few months until the first international or financial crisis, but after that?    

Jesus, we're made to get licences to drive a car or own a dog but any dill over 18 has to vote.....(tongue in cheek!).........


----------



## adobee (1 November 2007)

hangseng said:


> After watching Rudds recent public gaff (and he is supposed to be our next PM), it seems interesting you focus on something like this.
> 
> Rudd without a scripted cheat sheet is lost and he has publicly demonstrated this. A leader he is not.



I DONT KNOW WHAT GAFF YOUR REFERRING TO EITHER ??



However I dont think swearing etc at the opposition party constitutes being a sackable offence.. maybe if it was to another president or the like ..

I think there is a huge chance of an Abott / Turnbull to be the next replacements for Howard / Costello ..


----------



## chops_a_must (1 November 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> Get real Chops !!!!



Well... I got in before Tony Jones suggested it last night.


----------



## Julia (1 November 2007)

adobee said:


> I think there is a huge chance of an Abott / Turnbull to be the next replacements for Howard / Costello ..




Oh God, no.


----------



## Brujo (1 November 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Well... I got in before Tony Jones suggested it last night.





Tony Jones is normally about the most biased interviewer around......he was actually half-moderate last night. 

Wait for him next campaign to run for a spot with Labor.

There is one guy who is smug in the knowledge that he can ask all the questions in the world without having to answer any himself.


----------



## nioka (1 November 2007)

Brujo said:


> Jesus, we're made to get licences to drive a car or own a dog but any dill over 18 has to vote.....(tongue in cheek!).........




People living in glass houses shouldn't throw stones. We are all a dill in someone elses eyes.


----------



## weird (1 November 2007)

Scuba said:


> He more than likely did call his wife and say that he felt really hung-over, vaguely recalled being in a strip club and went off to church directly after the call and said 25 Hail Marys!




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevin_Rudd

"Although raised a Catholic, Rudd began attending Anglican services in the 1980s with his wife.[4] Like John Howard, Rudd has addressed congregations of the Hillsong Church."

Don't think Rudd said any hail marys ... from this report he is more influenced by his wife's beliefs ...


----------



## weird (2 November 2007)

As expected this thread turned abit political ...


----------

